# A man with no wee wee



## Stevenj

When my son was 3 my wife took him in the ladies changing room with her at the public pool. My son looked around and got quite an eyeful. He looked straight at one lady and said "Mom, look that man does not have a wee wee." How old would you say is too old to bring a young boy into a ladies changing room and vice versa? Do you have any guidelines. Under 5 is too young to leave alone or send in a bathroom alone and this pool didn't have a family friendly facility.


----------



## Cosmos

I'm wondering how your son actually got to see that the 'man' didn't have a 'wee wee...'

I _very discreetly_ took my son into the ladies with me until he was around 10 years of age.


----------



## EleGirl

When my son was about 3.5 yrs old we were driving from Albuquerque to Santa Fe. My then husband, son and I all had to take a leak. So my husband pulled over. He and our son went behind some sage brush, which is not even 4 ft tall but tall enough for a guy to disguise what he's doing. Sage was the tallest plant on the mesa.

I did not take advantage of the 'privacy' of the sage. I told my H to drive fast to Santa Fe 'cause I was in pain. My son kept asking me over and over in a way that only 3 year olds can do.. "Moooom, why didn't you go pee back there." I finally blurted out that I did don't have a penis so it's not so easy for me to go behind a bush that does not give full cover.

Well that did it. We finally found a convenience store on the route. My H pulled over and I rushed in to the bathroom... to voice of my 3 year old son announcing at the top of his voice to everyone in the store "My mom doesn't have a penis"... he was laughing his head off as did everyone else in the store. 

I waited some time before coming out of the bathroom in the hope that everyone who heard his announcement had left. 

Kids are so much fun!!


----------



## Stevenj

EleGirl said:


> When my son was about 3.5 yrs old we were driving from Albuquerque to Santa Fe. My then husband, son and I all had to take a leak. So my husband pulled over. He and our son went behind some sage brush, which is not even 4 ft tall but tall enough for a guy to disguise what he's doing. Sage was the tallest plant on the mesa.
> 
> I did not take advantage of the 'privacy' of the sage. I told my H to drive fast to Santa Fe 'cause I was in pain. My son kept asking me over and over in a way that only 3 year olds can do.. "Moooom, why didn't you go pee back there." I finally blurted out that I did don't have a penis so it's not so easy for me to go behind a bush that does not give full cover.
> 
> Well that did it. We finally found a convenience store on the route. My H pulled over and I rushed in to the bathroom... to voice of my 3 year old son announcing at the top of his voice to everyone in the store "My mom doesn't have a penis"... he was laughing his head off as did everyone else in the store.
> 
> I waited some time before coming out of the bathroom in the hope that everyone who heard his announcement had left.
> 
> Kids are so much fun!!


With advances in medical science recently, women can actually stand and pee like men. The Chinese invented the female penis.

https://www.google.com/patents/CN20...a=X&ei=0o1IU8CkLoXB0AGAmoDYCg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA


----------



## Sandfly

That chinese invention reminds me of an awesome song:

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## EleGirl

Stevenj said:


> With advances in medical science recently, women can actually stand and pee like men. The Chinese invented the female penis.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/CN20...a=X&ei=0o1IU8CkLoXB0AGAmoDYCg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA


Not something I'm inclined to rush out and buy :rofl:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

In Mongolia, it's a national past-time to laugh at entire busloads of people stopping for a pee break out on the steppes. All kinds of tushies lined up here and there...very cute! What's impressive is that everyone can squat. Can't say that would be the case here in the US...

In Iceland, EVERYONE has to shower before going in the pool, no swimsuits worn in the shower, and there are staff in the shower area whose job it is to make sure you wash with soap in all of the areas designated in red on the mock-up person (pits, bum, genitals, hair, feet.) If you don't, they'll ask you to, so you better! The showers are open stall communal. Little kids go in the locker rooms with their parent, doesn't matter what gender. Maybe when the kids are around 4 or 5 they can go in the locker room on their own. Because everything is open and there are guards there checking for the washing, it's not a big deal, there's no creepy worry about your kid being kidnapped or molested. It wouldn't happen, too many eyes. And there's security everywhere,


----------



## Stevenj

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> In Mongolia, it's a national past-time to laugh at entire busloads of people stopping for a pee break out on the steppes. All kinds of tushies lined up here and there...very cute! What's impressive is that everyone can squat. Can't say that would be the case here in the US...
> 
> In Iceland, EVERYONE has to shower before going in the pool, no swimsuits worn in the shower, and there are staff in the shower area whose job it is to make sure you wash with soap in all of the areas designated in red on the mock-up person (pits, bum, genitals, hair, feet.) If you don't, they'll ask you to, so you better! The showers are open stall communal. Little kids go in the locker rooms with their parent, doesn't matter what gender. Maybe when the kids are around 4 or 5 they can go in the locker room on their own. Because everything is open and there are guards there checking for the washing, it's not a big deal, there's no creepy worry about your kid being kidnapped or molested. It wouldn't happen, too many eyes. And there's security everywhere,


Don't they do the same thing at Penn State?


----------



## RandomDude

> My H pulled over and I rushed in to the bathroom... to voice of my 3 year old son announcing at the top of his voice to everyone in the store "My mom doesn't have a penis"... he was laughing his head off as did everyone else in the store.


:rofl:

Good grief!


----------



## Anon Pink

SheWee molded plastic funnel for women to easily urinate outdoors

I don't see what the big deal is about taking an opposite sex child in the bathroom with you. If they're too young to stand outside alone, the other bathroom patrons should welcome responsible parenting.


----------



## NobodySpecial

You guys are awesome.


----------



## pidge70

Stevenj said:


> When my son was 3 my wife took him in the ladies changing room with her at the public pool. My son looked around and got quite an eyeful. He looked straight at one lady and said "Mom, look that man does not have a wee wee." How old would you say is too old to bring a young boy into a ladies changing room and vice versa? Do you have any guidelines. Under 5 is too young to leave alone or send in a bathroom alone and this pool didn't have a family friendly facility.


Are you bored?


----------



## Hope1964

"wee wee"?????? Seriously??????


----------



## NobodySpecial

Hope1964 said:


> "wee wee"?????? Seriously??????


Haaaa. This reminds me of a time when we took our late preschool early elementary daughter to the pediatrician. He was explaining something to her about her vagina. As he was explaining he said, yadda yadda yadda vagina, paused, and looked at me and said "what word do you use for vagina?" I looked at him a touch confused and said "vagina?" I have never understood the substitute word thing. Like there is something wrong with either the thing or the word for the thing?


----------



## Sun Catcher

Am amazed a child of 3 or 4 has not seen how women or men are made and that they are different. Don't you people shower with your kids? Example, coming in from the beach, we used to all strip off in the shower to avoid getting sand all over the house. My ex would hand me one child at a time so I could strip off their bathing suit, wash them and hand them back for drying off. 

Europe, where I raised my children, is very different from here in the US. I can't understand and don't agree with all this hiding of the body as if it was something dirty. It is not and and the body is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## EleGirl

Sun Catcher said:


> Am amazed a child of 3 or 4 has not seen how women or men are made and that they are different. Don't you people shower with your kids? Example, coming in from the beach, we used to all strip off in the shower to avoid getting sand all over the house. My ex would hand me one child at a time so I could strip off their bathing suit, wash them and hand them back for drying off.
> 
> Europe, where I raised my children, is very different from here in the US. I can't understand and don't agree with all this hiding of the body as if it was something dirty. It is not and and the body is nothing to be ashamed of.


Oh blah blah blah... feeling superior much?

Yes my husband and I showed with my son when he was little. However, it seems that the way we were built and the differences was something that he was paying attention to at that age. So apparently it did not dawn on him until that day in the car.

The Op's (Stevenj) post is a joke. Get a sense of humor.


----------



## MyHappyPlace

Our daughter will be 6 in a few days. Has showered with both of us most of her life, though not with dad so much anymore. She does however, routinely walk into our room while dad is getting dressed or whatever. So she's definitely seen the difference between mommy and daddy, but has NEVER asked about or made any mention of it. Compared to most of her friends she is incredibly "book smart" but still seems extremely innocent when it comes to life in general. While some of her kindergarten friends are saying "so and so is SOOO cute" she looks at them and says "He makes the coolest dinosaur sounds!" I hope this indifference to gender lasts a very long time!


----------



## tacoma

Stevenj said:


> With advances in medical science recently, women can actually stand and pee like men. The Chinese invented the female penis.
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/CN20...a=X&ei=0o1IU8CkLoXB0AGAmoDYCg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA


Women have always been able to stand and pee.

They just lose the skill as they get older and don't exercise it.

My daughter when she was learning to potty train stood in front of her potty and aimed perfectly right into that sucker.
My wife was amazed.


----------



## weightlifter

Myhappyplace US or Europe. Nudity is just considered differently there.

About 7 years ago we are in a bathroom.. The sinks are in a line with the urinals with urinals to the right. There is no divider. My son looks right and in a loud voice, "DADDY THAT MANS PEEEEEEEEENIS IS SO SMALL!!!!!" There was an Indian guy standing there. Now I laugh. Then... I just had to get him out FAST.

No there is nothing special about me. I did not look down but the Indian guy must have been small.


----------



## WhiteRaven

weightlifter said:


> Myhappyplace US or Europe. Nudity is just considered differently there.
> 
> About 7 years ago we are in a bathroom.. The sinks are in a line with the urinals with urinals to the right. There is no divider. My son looks right and in a loud voice, "DADDY THAT MANS PEEEEEEEEENIS IS SO SMALL!!!!!" There was an Indian guy standing there. Now I laugh. Then... I just had to get him out FAST.
> 
> No there is nothing special about me. I did not look down but the Indian guy must have been small.


:lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SpinDaddy

Stevenj said:


> When my son was 3 my wife took him in the ladies changing room with her at the public pool. My son looked around and got quite an eyeful. He looked straight at one lady and said "Mom, look that man does not have a wee wee." How old would you say is too old to bring a young boy into a ladies changing room and vice versa? Do you have any guidelines. Under 5 is too young to leave alone or send in a bathroom alone and this pool didn't have a family friendly facility.


Probably around 5’ish/Kindergarten. My daughter really wanted to go to the “girls” room as soon as she appreciated there were two separate rooms. My son was probably going to the bathroom with Ms. Spin up through Kindergarten. For her it really was being able to open the stall doors and etc.

I take my little units (children) on a lot of camping trips while Ms. Spin relaxes at home so my “bigger” concern was “cleanliness” and I’d often follow-up on each of them with a Wet-Wipe afterwards because a case of butt rash can really spoil a camp-out.

My other big concern, justified or not, has been big events in stadiums like Grand Prix, Monster Jam, etc. but most women really look out for a little girl on her own – that said I still stand right there at the entrance until she gets out.

I also maintain a mental running list of “kid-friendly” gas stations and rest stops. If you’re ever in Texas, Buc-ee’s gets a 5-Gold Star seal of approval.


----------



## MyHappyPlace

weightlifter said:


> Myhappyplace US or Europe. Nudity is just considered differently there.



We are in the US. I will say that it is kind of weird that despite the seen nudity about our house, my husband will not take our daughter to the restroom in public. Because our daughter is exceptionally tiny, she cannot go into restrooms alone as she can't reach most stall locks and absolutely no sinks so if mommy isn't there, she has to hold it while he rushes her home. lol


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I have had men ask me to take their daughters to the restroom and/or watch out for them when I go in with my daughter. Most women have no problem with keeping an eye out, helping reach a sink or get paper towels, etc. I always thought it was kind of sweet. 

My kiddo knew the difference and had she made a comment about no weewee I would have found that a perfect chance to point out that women don't have them, men do. I've seen toddler boys under 5 in the 'family' changing room at the pool and I don't see a big deal. I try to be discreet in my changing but usually they are kind of busy removing wet suits and dressing themselves.


----------



## Anonymous07

EleGirl said:


> When my son was about 3.5 yrs old we were driving from Albuquerque to Santa Fe. My then husband, son and I all had to take a leak. So my husband pulled over. He and our son went behind some sage brush, which is not even 4 ft tall but tall enough for a guy to disguise what he's doing. Sage was the tallest plant on the mesa.
> 
> I did not take advantage of the 'privacy' of the sage. I told my H to drive fast to Santa Fe 'cause I was in pain. My son kept asking me over and over in a way that only 3 year olds can do.. "Moooom, why didn't you go pee back there." I finally blurted out that I did don't have a penis so it's not so easy for me to go behind a bush that does not give full cover.
> 
> Well that did it. We finally found a convenience store on the route. My H pulled over and I rushed in to the bathroom... to voice of my 3 year old son announcing at the top of his voice to everyone in the store "My mom doesn't have a penis"... he was laughing his head off as did everyone else in the store.
> 
> I waited some time before coming out of the bathroom in the hope that everyone who heard his announcement had left.
> 
> Kids are so much fun!!


:lol:

This reminds me of another story I have... 

I was a nanny for 3 kids while I was in college and was working on potty training the almost 2 and a half year old boy. While we were out to lunch, he told me he had to pee, so I took him to the women's bathroom with me. He sat down on the toilet and held his penis down(making sure the pee actually made it in the toilet), as he went pee. Then I went pee after him, so we could leave right after without needing another stop. Well, as he is standing there next to me as I pee, he loudly asks me "why aren't you holding down your penis?". :rofl: So I had to explain to him that women/girls don't have a penis, so there is nothing for me to hold down. And, unfortunately, there were 5 other people in that bathroom, so they all heard that wonderful conversation. Fun times.


----------



## Stevenj

I guess kids need an education somehow. Sounds like it is all over the place though as to when it is and is not appropriate to bring a child into the bathroom of the opposite sex.


----------



## Cosmos

I'm still baffled as to how the child actually got to see a strange woman's private parts...:scratchhead: Women don't _usually_ pull down their panties in full view of everyone before entering a stall in a rest room!


----------



## AliceA

I will take my son into the ladies with me until I feel confident he knows how to escape a situation without me there. He's 5 right now and I still don't feel happy letting him go into a public bathroom alone. I'm not sure how old he'll be before I feel it's safe enough, but I can assure you of one thing, I've heard of so many children assaulted in public toilets that if he ever does go into a public toilet without me, I'll be outside the door ready to run in.

As for my girl who is a bit older, if she's with her Dad, he waits right outside that door too.

Yay for 'parents' public toilets!


----------



## AliceA

Cosmos said:


> I'm still baffled as to how the child actually got to see a strange woman's private parts...:scratchhead: Women don't _usually_ pull down their panties in full view of everyone before entering a stall in a rest room!


It was at a pool. The women would have been changing out of wet swimmers etc. I've quite often seen older women strip off without a care in a public bathroom at a pool. It's never bothered me, I just don't 'look' at them, but I'm aware of what's going on around me. A child on the other hand will actually 'look' at their body. I don't think it really matters to the person who's getting undressed tbh. If they wanted more privacy, they'd easily get it by changing in a stall or keeping the towel wrapped around them.


----------



## Baablacksheep

Anon Pink said:


> SheWee molded plastic funnel for women to easily urinate outdoors
> 
> I don't see what the big deal is about taking an opposite sex child in the bathroom with you. If they're too young to stand outside alone, the other bathroom patrons should welcome responsible parenting.


Sorry but I disagree with this! A guy in a church I used to go would take his 3 and 4 year old girls into the men's room. The 2 
girls would stand there watching men come up to the urinal, do their thing and leave. Those girls should not have been exposed to that IMO !! Oh and their mother was around, he just didn't care. If they walked in when I was there, I left till they were gone.


----------



## Anonymous07

Baablacksheep said:


> Sorry but I disagree with this! A guy in a church I used to go would take his 3 and 4 year old girls into the men's room. The 2 girls would stand there watching men come up to the urinal, do their thing and leave. Those girls should not have been exposed to that IMO !! Oh and their mother was around, he just didn't care. If they walked in when I was there, I left till they were gone.


I don't see the problem. 

My dad used to take me into the men's room a lot as a child. I'm sure I saw plenty, but I don't remember it. A child's thought process is not going to be the same as yours. They look with curiosity, not perversion. Would you rather he left the girls alone somewhere(since the mom isn't helping out)? I see him as doing what he had to in order to keep an eye on his daughters.


----------



## Unique Username

I also find it strange that children with two parents doesn't know what a naked body of both genders looks like.

My son took showers with either parent when he was that little - nonchalant. No shame in the human body. Absolutely NOTHING to do with anything sexual. Also changing in front of my young child was no big deal at all. 

When he was able to take his own baths or showers. Then there was no need to take one with either parent.

Just like the other parents here,

I took my child in to the women's room and/or women's changing room until I felt he was able to take care of himself in a public restroom. 
AND YAY for Family bathrooms and changing rooms.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

My son is going to be 12 in a couple months and I still make him wait just inside the door of the ladies room if I'm out with him without another adult available to keep an eye on him while I pee. I dare someone to make a comment to me IRL about him standing there waiting for me. He's a very independent kid but he's still my little boy and I am not taking a chance of something bad happening to him just bc I had to take a pee.

If he's the one who has to go,I let him go in the men's restroom alone but I WILL poke my head in and yell for him if I feel it's taking too long. 
Anyone who knows me knows I am not a helicopter parent or overprotective.The bathroom thing is about as protective as I get with him and I'm comfortable with that. 

I've known WAY too many people who can recall being inappropriately messed with in public restrooms as children.


----------



## Unique Username

Damn straight!

Mine is 14, and I still wait outside and do the same thing.

He doesn't wait in the entrance of the bathroom, but right outside.


----------



## Maricha75

My almost 6 year old son goes to the restroom with his dad, his brother, his uncle, grandfather, or cousin. IF none of those are available, he goes with me or one of my sisters or my niece. If I have to use the restroom and it is just him and me there, he goes in with me. If we are home, he still comes in if I am in the shower, so he can go to the bathroom. Usually, his big brother (13) helps him in the bath/shower, but if he's not here, I do it. My husband's back can't take being in there that long. If my 7 year old daughter was somewhere very crowded/busy with just my husband, he wouldn't think twice about having her use the men's room, and I fully support that decision. She would use one of the stalls. Otherwise, he would likely wait outside the ladies' room for her to finish. Anyway, the kids have all seen us naked at some point. They know the difference between boys and girls (and men and women). It's a non-issue... for us, anyway.


----------



## MyHappyPlace

I was re-reading through this one earlier this evening so it was on my mind when my barely turned 6 year old daughter decided she wanted to wash my hair for me. So we jumped in the shower and while I sat on the floor with her scrubbing away, the following conversation ensued:
Me: "Baby, have you ever noticed that mommy and daddy have different pee-pees?"
D: "No. Wait YES! When daddy was getting in the shower earlier I came in to go potty and he wasn't in the shower yet, but he was naked."
M: "Did you know that all boys have pee-pees like daddy's and all girls have pee-pees like us?"
D: "Oh. Ok."
M: "Just like when girls grow up, they get boobies. But boys don't."

Here's the part I cracked up about....

D: "Oh. Just like some people have innies and some people have outie belly buttons!"

And thus the end of our anatomy lesson for now.


----------



## johny1989

Your son is really very mature.. he can define the things.. Yeah don't worry he is still little boy so just chill..


----------



## Miss Taken

My older son still sometimes uses the women's restrroom with me but most of the time, I do send him to the men's and wait outside or better yet, use a handicapped bathroom or the family restroom. 

Which restroom he/we use just depends on where we are. If at a nice family restaurant, he can go to the men's by himself. On the other hand, I sometimes shop at a discount mall that attracts a lot of bums, drunks and panhandlers because of the liquor store and sleazy bar adjoining to it. In that case, he uses the women's restroom.


----------



## michzz

I took my then 3-year-old daughter to the men's room at Candlestick Park in San Francisco during a 49ers game.

It was no big deal, just made a beeline to a stall.

Nobody cared, she didn't either.


----------



## GTdad

michzz said:


> I took my then 3-year-old daughter to the men's room at Candlestick Park in San Francisco during a 49ers game.
> 
> It was no big deal, just made a beeline to a stall.
> 
> Nobody cared, she didn't either.


A little off-topic, but relevant to people "caring":

At most venues, the line for the ladies' room is almost always a lot longer than that for the men's room. I was at the Astrodome using the restroom when a woman came bursting through the door and headed for a stall. We all kind of looked at each other and shrugged. When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## ILoveSparkles

GTdad said:


> A little off-topic, but relevant to people "caring":
> 
> At most venues, the line for the ladies' room is almost always a lot longer than that for the men's room. I was at the Astrodome using the restroom when a woman came bursting through the door and headed for a stall. We all kind of looked at each other and shrugged. When you gotta go, you gotta go.


HA! A friend and I did at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston at a Madonna concert. The guys didn't care...most were probably gay anyway....it was a Madonna concert after all!


----------



## Anonymous07

GTdad said:


> A little off-topic, but relevant to people "caring":
> 
> At most venues, the line for the ladies' room is almost always a lot longer than that for the men's room. I was at the Astrodome using the restroom when a woman came bursting through the door and headed for a stall. We all kind of looked at each other and shrugged. When you gotta go, you gotta go.


I've thought about doing that a few times when the line for the ladies room was insane. :rofl: I hate how my husband can go in to the men's room, do his thing, and walk out before I even get to the front of the line at the ladie's room. Not fair.


----------

